

Looks like N.YC got its first spammer! - kingnothing

http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=cris2cool<p>:(
======
TheTarquin
If I could just be a touch sycophantic for a second: I'm actually REALLY
impressed at how good News.YC is at deflecting spammers. I have a super low-
traffic blogger blog and I see more spam there than I see on Hacker News.

~~~
jey
I don't know how well news.yc deflects spam, but there are admins behind the
scenes who delete spam before it's widely seen.

------
thaumaturgy
Yep, not the first. There's also the GIMAD dude:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=GIMAD>

------
manvsmachine
not the first, there was a whole discussion about.... ipodchick? (I think that
was the name)

~~~
manvsmachine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=115800>

------
izak30
I think that the fact that so many have said "YC got it's first spammer" so
many times, is such a good testament to how fast spammers are dealt with.
Thanks!

------
aneesh
cris2cool is definitely not the first! (nor the last)

They've just been doing a good job keeping spammers at bay.

------
mattmaroon
Jokingly voted them up.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ha. Michigan vacations? I didn't know there was such a thing. Next they'll be
spamming time shares in West Virginia.

~~~
TheTarquin
Next they'll be offering Eastern Washington vacations.

Come for the sagebrush, stay for the irradiated rattle snakes.

